# Camcorder buing guide



## Parvez khan (Dec 8, 2012)

hello...everyone i want to buy a camcorder within 15000-25000 rs,
i dont know about the features but it can capture video or images(or both) at a distance of around 30-50 mtrs,,,for eg...it should take nice shots at that distance & i can see the faces clear out of it...,,thanks in advance......


----------



## Parvez khan (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks,,,but where to buy in india...i couldn't find any site of indian origin......


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 11, 2012)

Camcorders are exclusively for videos. Image capture is poor because of tiny sensor. They have huge optical zoom and made for single handed usage. This one is the best in range with 25x optical zoom and 5MP still capture
Sony HDR-CX190E Camcorder: Flipkart.com

Alternate is 
*www.flipkart.com/canon-legria-hf-r...8QUH&ref=55d01053-2fd0-41b2-92d3-9c2d13d01ec5
which has more zoom (32x) but not sure if it will be available at your place. Also I have no idea about the actual performance.

If you are considering a camera, go for Sony HX20v. Very solid performer in terms of both video and stills


----------



## Parvez khan (Dec 11, 2012)

THANKS...PRASHANT.....actually i had posted a thread on the came topic & i also got the same HX20v recommendation ,,,i want to know that can it capture video & image both at a distance of 50mtrs,,,,


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 11, 2012)

We dont read zoom range in metres as the range of camera is infinte (you can get decent shots of moon with craters etc with HX20v.  20x zoom means an object looking 1cm without zoom will look 20cm when zoomed

This should help in assessing the zoom range.
*cdn-static.cnet.co.uk/i/c/rv/e/digitalcameras/sony/cyber-shot-dsc-hx20v/sony-cyber-shot-hx20v-zooms.jpg


*digital-photography-school.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Mall-3-wide.jpg
*digital-photography-school.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Mall-3-tele.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2012)

thats a great example prashant...did u make it urself or copied


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 11, 2012)

copied from cnet. From 20v review


----------



## Parvez khan (Dec 11, 2012)

Great man what an example i didn't thought it would be like this.....THANKS!!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't think anything under 20k can shoot better videos than 20v. It is the best you can get


----------

